# Kingdom Hearts RP OOC/Sign Up Thread



## ChamberTrist (Sep 1, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqvDs8NML-M&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
* 
Plot*
_Kingdom Hearts_ begins on Destiny Islands, where Sora, Riku, and Kairi live. The three friends want to leave the islands to explore new worlds and have prepared a raft for this purpose. One night, the islands are attacked by darkness and shadow creatures?the Heartless. Sora seeks out his friends, finding Riku, who disappears into darkness. At the same time, Sora obtains the Keyblade. The islands are destroyed, and Sora is left adrift. Meanwhile, King Mickey has left his world to deal with the increasing darkness and left instructions for mage Donald and knight Goofy to find the "key".
 Donald and Goofy use a Gummi Ship to travel to Traverse Town, to where Sora has drifted. Sora encounters the Heartless again, and meets Leon, who explains the Heartless are beings that consume hearts, and that the Keyblade is the only weapon capable of defeating them. A man named Ansem, the leader of Leon's home world, is said to have studied the Heartless. Sora meets Donald and Goofy and the three decide to travel together: Donald and Goofy to find Mickey, and Sora to find Kairi and Riku. The three go to various worlds based on Disney films, finding that the Keyblade also locks "Keyholes", passages the Heartless use to take the heart of a world. A group of Disney villains, led by , seek out the seven  to unlock the Keyhole that leads to Kingdom Hearts, a repository of knowledge and power and the source of all hearts. This group includes Riku, whom Maleficent promises she will help in finding Kairi. Maleficent sows distrust in Riku, telling him Sora has abandoned him and Kairi for new friends and the Keyblade. An increasingly antagonistic Riku finds Kairi's body, but cannot find her heart.
 Sora and his friends eventually arrive at Hollow Bastion, the homeworld of Ansem and the headquarters of Maleficent. Riku takes the Keyblade from Sora, revealing him as the true Keyblade master and that Sora only received it in his absence. Donald and Goofy, taking their order to follow the "key" seriously, leave with Riku. Sora challenges Riku, stating his heart derives strength from his friends; his friends return to him, as does the Keyblade. In his shame, Riku meets a cloaked man who goads him to give into the darkness. The three engage and kill Maleficent but then meet a strangely-behaved Riku with a Keyblade that unlocks hearts. Sora finds Kairi's body and Riku, who reveals himself to be Ansem, possessing Riku's body. Ansem explains that Kairi is a Princess of Heart and her heart was trapped within Sora's body since the Destiny Islands were destroyed. After defeating Ansem, Sora uses Ansem's Keyblade to unlock his heart by impaling himself, releasing both his and Kairi's heart. Kairi's heart returns to her body, in turn completing the final Keyhole, while Sora becomes a Heartless. Sora is restored to human form by Kairi and resolves to confront Ansem.
 Ansem is found in the End of the World, the combined remnants of worlds taken by the Heartless. Ansem explains his belief that the nature of the heart revolves around darkness, and he seeks Kingdom Hearts, as that would be the ultimate darkness. However, upon opening the door to Kingdom Hearts, it reveals its light, overwhelming and destroying Ansem. Beyond the door are King Mickey and Riku, and they help Sora and the others close the door, as there are many Heartless beyond it. Mickey and Sora use their Keyblades to lock the door. The worlds lost to the Heartless reconstruct themselves, separating Sora and Kairi. The game concludes as Sora, Donald, and Goofy resolve to find Riku and Mickey.​


----------



## ChamberTrist (Sep 1, 2008)

*Playable Protagonist Characters
**Sora*

 Sora (ソラ, _Sora_*?*) is the primary protagonist of the _Kingdom Hearts_ series, and the character that the player has direct control over throughout almost the entire series. He is an original character created by Tetsuya Nomura for the _Kingdom Hearts_ series. Sora's weapon is the . Though not the original wielder of the Keyblade, Sora was chosen over Riku because Sora chose light, while Riku opened himself to darkness. Nomura has stated that Sora's name can be seen as "sky"; the Japanese word for sky is sora, _so_. Over the course of the games, Sora grows older and matures. Nomura wanted to help illustrate this by having his fighting style in _Kingdom Hearts II_ reflect his maturity. The combat system was completely reworked in the game for this. 
 At the beginning of the series, Sora is 14 years old and lives on  along with his two friends, Riku and Kairi. When their world is attacked by a group of corrupted hearts known as the Heartless, the three are separated. During the invasion, he obtains the Keyblade. Soon after, Sora meets Donald Duck and Goofy, who join him on his search for his friends. To blend in with the inhabitants of the various worlds they visit, the group's appearances are altered by either Donald's magic or, in Kingdom Hearts II, by Sora's magical clothes. Some examples include a -like  and a brown  cub. Sora later meets Riku on several occasions, but the two clash over saving Kairi. Riku is later possessed by Ansem, Xehanort's Heartless. After fighting him, Sora sacrifices his own heart to restore Kairi's to her body, becomes a Heartless and creating a Nobody, Roxas, in the process. Soon after, his heart is restored by Kairi. Sora, Donald, and Goofy then fight and defeat Ansem, and with the help of Riku and King Mickey on the other side, they seal the door to Kingdom Hearts. Afterward, Sora, Donald, and Goofy resolve to find Riku and the King.
 While traveling the three find a fortress known as Castle Oblivion. Upon entering, they begin to lose their memories and Sora's memories begin to be manipulated by the  that is controlling the castle. The Organization use Naminé to make Sora forget Kairi and replace his memories of Kairi with herself. Sora discovers the truth behind the events that have taken place and after defeating the Organization members, he meets with Naminé. She puts Sora, Donald, and Goofy to sleep for one year to restore his memories to their state prior to entering Castle Oblivion. The three awake a year later in Twilight Town and learn about the Nobodies and Organization XIII. Sora also obtains a new ability, "Drive Form", from the fairies Flora, Fauna, and Merryweather, which allows him to transform into more powerful forms and access to new abilities. Sora and the others begin their quest to confront Organization XIII and solve the mystery to why Sora is constantly being referred to as "Roxas". They eventually find King Mickey and Riku (rescue Kairi) who assist in fighting the organization's leader, Xemnas. Sora and Riku are separated from the others to fight Xemnas one last time. After defeating him they find their way back to Destiny Islands, where they are reunited with Kairi, Donald, Goofy and Mickey.


*Donald Duck*

  is the court wizard of Disney Castle and a loyal servant to King Mickey. He is a short-tempered, powerful magician on a quest to find King Mickey Mouse. In _Kingdom Hearts_, he and Goofy embark on a journey to carry out the missing king’s orders to follow the Keyblade wielder. Donald is one of Sora's two companions who go with him to every world. At the end of _Kingdom Hearts: Chain of Memories_, he, Sora, and Goofy are put to sleep for a year while their memories are fixed by Naminé. In _Kingdom Hearts II_, he awakens with his friends and continues to fight the Heartless along with the Nobodies and Organization XIII. This version of Donald, like Sora and Goofy, undergoes several transformations on different worlds to blend in with the inhabitants.


*Goofy*

  is the captain of the Royal Knights of Disney Castle. Under the king’s orders, he accompanies Donald on the quest to find the key. In _Kingdom Hearts_, he and Donald embark on a journey to carry out the missing king’s orders to follow the Keyblade wielder. Goofy is one of Sora's two companions who go with him to every world. At the end of _Kingdom Hearts: Chain of Memories_, he, Sora, and Donald are put to sleep for a year while their memories are fixed by Naminé. In _Kingdom Hearts II_, he awakens with his friends and continues to fight the Heartless along with the Nobodies and Organization XIII. This version of Goofy, like Sora and Donald, undergoes several transformations on different worlds to blend in with the inhabitants.


*Kairi*

 Kairi is a friend of Sora and Riku, and one of the seven "". She is an original character created by Tetsuya Nomura for the _Kingdom Hearts_ series. Nomura has stated that Kairi's name can be seen as "sea"; the Japanese  pronunciation of sea is kai Kairi is featured in both _Kingdom Hearts_ and _Kingdom Hearts II_. 
 She is originally a resident of Hollow Bastion, but she was sent to the Destiny Islands by Xehanort a few years before the events of _Kingdom Hearts_. At the beginning of the series, she is 14 years old. During the events of the first game, her heart was separated from her body which led to Sora and Riku both searching for a way to revive her. Kairi's heart was discovered to be in Sora's body, at which point he gives up his heart in order to restore hers, transforming himself into a Heartless. Soon after, Kairi finds Sora's Heartless and restores him back to human form. After Ansem's defeat, Kairi is left behind on the reforming Destiny Islands and separated from Sora at the end of _Kingdom Hearts_. Sora promises to return to her with Riku, and Kairi waits on the island for their return.
 In _Kingdom Hearts II_, Kairi and all of Sora's friends slowly begin to remember Sora. After Sora's memories had been restored by Naminé, Kairi sends the letter drifting to the sea in hopes of that it will find its way to him. She is later confronted by , who hopes to use Kairi to lure Sora to him. With the help of , Kairi evades him and heads to Twilight Town, but is captured by Axel soon after. However,  takes Kairi from Axel and imprisons her and Pluto in a jail cell in . She escapes her cell with the help of Naminé and they are saved from Saïx by Riku, in the guise of Xehanort's Heartless. Riku gives her a Keyblade which she uses to fight off the Heartless that Saïx summons. Kairi and Riku are reunited with Sora, and along with Donald, Goofy and King Mickey, the group face and defeat Xemnas. Kairi also bonds with Namine in the process and she returns to Destiny Islands, Sora and Riku following shortly after.​


----------



## ChamberTrist (Sep 1, 2008)

*Playable Protagonist Characters, Continued:
**Riku*-Taken(RyuAce)

 Riku is Sora and Kairi's best friend and an original character created by Tetsuya Nomura for the _Kingdom Hearts_ series. Nomura has stated that Riku's name can be seen as "land"; the Japanese  pronunciation of land is riku . He is playable in the second story mode of _Kingdom Hearts: Chain of Memories_ and as a world-specific ally in _Kingdom Hearts II_.
 At the beginning of the series, he is 15 years old and lives on  with his friends. When their world is attacked by the Heartless, the three are separated. Riku ends up at  where he is found by Maleficent. Under her influence, he becomes an antagonist to help Kairi. Riku eventually becomes possessed by Xehanort's Heartless, the main antagonist of the first game, and is sent to the realm of darkness, where he helps Sora seal the door to the realm of darkness.
 In _Chain of Memories_, he awakens in the same fortress Sora had arrived at and begins traversing to the top from the basement. Along the way, Riku confronts the remaining darkness in his heart, and also encountered DiZ, a mysterious stranger. Upon reaching the top he finds Naminé, who is attending to a sleeping Sora to restore the memories he had lost. Riku then chose to find a balance between his light and darkness. A replica of Riku was created by Vexen in Castle Oblivion during the events of _Kingdom Hearts: Chain of Memories_ and was referred to simply as the Riku Replica.
 After the events in _Chain of Memories_, Riku confronted Roxas in order to assist DiZ in reuniting him with Sora. During the fight, he used the power of darkness, which converted Riku into the physical manifestation of Xehanort's Heartless. For most of the story, Riku remains in this form, helping Sora in secret and never showing his face, not wanting Sora or anyone else to discover what had become of him. Riku returns to his original form by the destruction of a machine intended to convert Kingdom Hearts into data. Afterwards, Riku and Sora battle and defeat Xemnas. In the end, they end up on a dark beach, and discuss how strong their friendship is and how much each of them wanted to be like the other, before the door to the realm of light opens to Destiny Islands. The two use the door and are sent home.

*King Mickey*

 King  is the ruler of . He is only playable in certain boss battles in _Kingdom Hearts II_; if Sora and his friends are defeated, King Mickey will step in to fight in Sora's place until he is defeated or resurrects Sora. Mickey's inclusion in the series was initially restricted to a small cameo for only one scene. The larger role he played in the sequels first required the approval of Disney. He left his world when the Heartless began to attack. While he had Donald and Goofy find and protect the Keyblade Master, Mickey was on a mission of his own. In _Kingdom Hearts: Chain of Memories_ and _Kingdom Hearts II_, he returns wielding the Keyblade of the dark realm. His story will be further explored in the upcoming mobile phone game  as well as .


*Ansem the Wise*

 Ansem the Wise is an original character created for the _Kingdom Hearts_ series. He first appeared in the Reverse/Rebirth mode of  under the guise of a mysterious man named DiZ and appeared again in . His name "DiZ" is an acronym for "Darkness in Zero". Ansem was formerly a respected sage and ruler of the . As a researcher and ruler of his world, Ansem studied the heart and delved into the many secrets of the worlds prior to the events of the first game. He and his apprentice, , believed that darkness could spread into and take control of the heart. In order to bolster defenses against the darkness threatening his world, the two researched the heart. He experimented on , who was believed to be Ansem in  and _Kingdom Hearts: Chain of Memories_.
 After meeting with King Mickey, Ansem ceased the experiments. He later found his Report on the experiments was given new entries by Xehanort, now using the name Ansem as his own. At that time, Ansem's apprentices betrayed him and banished him to a world of nothingness, where he took on the name DiZ. From that point on, until he cleared his name, DiZ wore concealing red robes and covered most of his face with red bandages. Using the corridors of darkness to arrive at Twilight Town, he took refuge in an abandoned mansion in the forest.
 In _Kingdom Hearts: Chain of Memories_ he helped guide Riku through his encounters in Castle Oblivion. DiZ explains that he will watch and see if Riku's decision to fight "Ansem" was the right one. DiZ's role in _Kingdom Hearts II_ was to destroy Organization XIII, while at the same time helping Roxas reunite with Sora with the help of Riku and Naminé. However, flaws arose in his plan when Naminé started acting on her own to help Roxas, and Riku declined to help him in his revenge. As he observed Riku's loyalty to Sora, DiZ lost his lust for revenge and grew regretful of the events in his past. Near the end of the game, he reveals himself as Ansem and attempts to digitally seal away Kingdom Hearts. However, the hearts prove unpredictable and overload the machine, causing it to self-destruct and take a large chunk of Kingdom Hearts and Ansem himself with it.



*Naminé*

 Naminé is an original character created for the _Kingdom Hearts_ series. She has the ability to change memories of those in relation to Sora by rearranging them and creating new links between them. Naminé first appeared in . Under orders from the Organization, she altered Sora's memories to remember her as a close friend from Destiny Islands, and eventually replacing Kairi. She almost completed her task until  allows her to leave his sight. Naminé then manages to reveal herself and the truth to Sora. Once Marluxia is defeated, Naminé has Sora, Donald, and Goofy step into devices that will put them to sleep for a year so she can rearrange the chains of their memories, but break the ones that she created. As a result, Sora's memories of Naminé will be erased. Naminé also helps save  in _Reverse/Rebirth_ from  by taking on Kairi's appearance to convince Riku not to refuse the darkness within his heart while drowning in light. When they meet in person, she offers to lock away the darkness of his heart so that it can never hurt him again, but he refuses the offer, opting to battle the darkness. Afterwards she contacted DiZ to help protect Sora, Donald and Goofy.
 In _Kingdom Hearts II_, Naminé is revealed to be a "special Nobody" born from Kairi's heart when it left Sora's body. As Kairi had no darkness in her heart, her heart hid within Sora's body instead of becoming a Heartless when Destiny Islands was consumed by darkness. When Sora impaled himself with the dark Keyblade, his body and soul were used to create not only Roxas, but Naminé as well. As a result of this, she has none of Kairi's memories. Naminé's special birth in conjunction with the fact that Kairi's heart had been in direct contact with Sora's is why,  states, that Naminé's special powers could only affect the memories of Sora and those whose hearts are connected to his, which was why she was used by . Despite DiZ's orders, Naminé visits Roxas in Twilight Town. She appears to him several times, often before he is attacked by Nobodies, acting somewhat as a guide to him. Riku was instructed by DiZ to destroy Naminé since he has no more need of her. However, as seen in _Kingdom Hearts II Final Mix_, Riku decided to let her go with Axel to repay the favor to her for Castle Oblivion. She is not seen again until near the end of the game where she frees Kairi and Pluto from imprisonment and they attempt to escape from the Organization's stronghold. She then fuses with Kairi to complete her, and lives on as a part of her and as an individual in her own right.​


----------



## ChamberTrist (Sep 1, 2008)

*One More Protagonist:
**Roxas*

  is Sora's Nobody who was created when Sora became a Heartless to save Kairi. He was first featured at the end of Riku's ending in _Kingdom Hearts: Chain of Memories_ and is playable in the beginning portion of _Kingdom Hearts II_. Roxas joined Organization XIII when he was found by Xemnas in Twilight Town. Unlike the other Organization members, he lacks memories of his previous life. During Roxas's time in the Organization, he and Axel became friends, but Roxas leaves to find answers as to why he possesses the Keyblade. After leaving, he was confronted by Riku who defeated him to have Roxas rejoin with Sora. Roxas' story from his birth to his departure from the Organization will be further explored in the upcoming Nintendo DS game, .


*Playable Antagonist Characters:
**Xehanort*

 Xehanort is an original character created for the _Kingdom Hearts_ series. Though he was only featured briefly in Kingdom Hearts II via a flashback, his  served as the main antagonists throughout the series. His Heartless assumed the identity of his teacher, Ansem, and his Nobody took the name . Xehanort's Heartless was featured in _Kingdom Hearts_ as the main antagonist and in _Kingdom Hearts: Chain of Memories_ as an entity inside Riku. Xemnas is described as using the power of nothingness and red energy blades called Aerial Blades in battle, and controlling Sorcerer Nobodies, a lesser type of Nobody. In a flashback sequence in _Kingdom Hearts II_, Xehanort is also voiced by Richard Epcar. Xehanort and Xehanort's Heartless are voiced by  in the Japanese versions of both games. Xemnas is voiced by  in the English version of _Kingdom Hearts II_ and by  in the Japanese version. Xehanort's name is also connected to the unlockable trailer in _Kingdom Hearts II_. His name without the "X" is an anagram of "No Heart" and "Another". Xemnas's name is also an anagram, but of the name "Ansem" with a "X" added.
 Xehanort was a student under Ansem the Wise, and had no memory of his life prior to his appearance at the Radiant Garden. While studying the heart and the darkness within it, he began to assume the identity of his teacher and ravages his world out of his hunger for knowledge. He sacrificed his body in the process, creating a Heartless and a Nobody. In _Kingdom Hearts_, Xehanort's Heartless possessed Riku's body to regain his physical presence. Although his goal of reaching Kingdom Hearts was realized, Xehanort's Heartless meets his demise by the light of Kingdom Hearts. , introduced an optional boss, Unknown, _Nazo no Otoko_*?*, lit. "Enigmatic Man"). This character does not clarify his identity and was later revealed by Nomura to be Xemnas, who was testing Sora. He seeks to increase and use Kingdom Hearts's power in _Kingdom Hearts II_, using Sora to build it up until there were enough hearts to recreate the universe. He was defeated by Sora and Riku as the final boss battle of _Kingdom Hearts II_.


*Maleficent*

  is an evil sorceress from the 1959 Disney animated film, . Maleficent leads the group of  who seek to harness the power of darkness within Kingdom Hearts. In the first _Kingdom Hearts_, Xehanort's Heartless unlocks her heart which transforms her into her dragon form. Sora defeats her but she is resurrected in _Kingdom Hearts II_, where she primarily seeks a new base of operations with  so she can obtain Kingdom Hearts. She also wants her revenge against Sora, but to that end, she ends up helping him on two occasions in order to stop Organization XIII from interfering with her plans.


*Organization XIII*

  is a group of thirteen  created for the _Kingdom Hearts_ series. They were originally introduced in 's secret ending video, "Another Side, Another Story [deep dive]", along with a member as an optional boss in the game. More members were further introduced in  as the Organization . In the third game, they sought to discover the mysteries that lie within the heart and use the power of Kingdom Hearts to become complete humans. The fourteen members include Xemnas, Xigbar, Xaldin, Vexen, Lexaeus, Zexion, Saïx, Axel, Demyx, Luxord, Marluxia, Larxene, Roxas, and Xion, the recently named female member.
 The Organization was first formed when the six former disciples of Ansem the Wise became Heartless. Their Nobodies then created the Organization. Members are numbered in the order in which they joined, with Xemnas, the Nobody of Xehanort, numbered one as their leader. Each member also has the letter "X" placed in his/her name. The remaining letters are an anagram of their name prior to becoming a Nobody. As Nobodies, they lack true emotion and morality, no matter how they behave, and are unable to feel guilt or remorse for their actions. The first two characters conceived were Xemnas, as number I, and Roxas, as number XIII. In an upcoming game, , a fourteenth member of Organization XIII will be added named Xion, while all other members will be playable in the games multiplayer mode.


*Riku Replica*

 During his stay in Castle Oblivion, Riku encountered a clone of himself that was made by Organization XIII member Vexen. Unlike Riku, the replica did not fear darkness and used it freely. Larxene and Vexen decide to have Naminé erase the replica's memories and replace them with the same false memories of Naminé that they planted in Sora. Believing himself to be the real Riku, he engages Sora several times over who will save Naminé. During his final fight with Sora, he is about to finish him off when Naminé interferes and destroys his memories, rendering him unconscious, to save Sora. Later on the 13th floor of the castle, the Riku Replica reappears and prevents Marluxia from slaying Naminé. After Sora defeats Marluxia, he thanks the clone. The clone is later found by Axel as he wanders around Castle Oblivion. Axel promises that he would become a new entity, if he gained new powers. Listening to Axel, he kills Zexion but finds that this did not give him the individuality he desired and he decides that the only way to be original is to kill the original. Tracking Riku to the entrance of the Old Mansion in Twilight Town, he fights Riku a final time but is defeated and destroyed.

*Pete*

  is part of the main group of Disney villains led by Maleficent. Pete is first introduced in _Kingdom Hearts II_. He was absent from the first two games because he was traveling to other worlds to build a Heartless army. He was originally a steamboat captain from the Disney Castle world, referring to Mickey as the "boat boy king", but was banished to another dimension for his evil ways. However, he is freed by Maleficent and vows to help her conquer the worlds. Pete follows Sora throughout the worlds they visit, mainly to recruit local villains—both old and new—to either join Maleficent's fold or turn them into Heartless for his own purposes.






​


----------



## ChamberTrist (Sep 1, 2008)

*Lands:
**Destiny Islands*

 The characters on  were introduced in the first game and included some of the main characters; Sora, Riku, and Kairi. Other characters included  and  from  and  from . The three appear in the first game and are available for fighting practice. Tidus and Wakka do not appear in _Kingdom Hearts II_, though they are mentioned by Selphie, who briefly makes an appearance with Kairi.


*Disney Castle*

 The characters of  include many classic Disney characters. This world is ruled by King Mickey and  with a royal court that includes Donald Duck, , and Goofy. Queen Minnie took charge during the King?s absence. Having entrusted Donald and Goofy with finding the King, she awaits their safe return. Other characters include , two chipmunks that work on the Gummi Ship utilized by Sora, Donald and Goofy to travel between worlds, and , the King?s dog. Pluto shows up at unexpected times throughout the games. In _Kingdom Hearts II_, Pluto is led mysteriously to many places and eventually finds Kairi and keeps her company in the Organization's castle.


*Wonderland*

  features characters from the 1951 Disney animated film,  which was based on the classic novel by . The main character in this world is , a curious young girl who has strayed into Wonderland, and is one of the seven Princesses of Heart. Wonderland is ruled by the . Along with the Queen is the , the Queen's personal assistant. Sora and his friends also encounter the  and the Doorknob. The Cheshire Cat is a mysterious cat that keeps appearing and disappearing. He also enjoys giving cryptic clues to Sora, Donald, and Goofy. Another character is the talking Doorknob, whose mouth is where the keyhole is located in the first game.


*Olympus Coliseum*

 The  features characters from the 1997 Disney animated movie, . The main character in this world is , a legendary hero who is incredibly strong and is the son of the gods  and , though Hercules is not a god himself. He first appeared in the first game along with  and . In _Kingdom Hearts II_, Hercules spends his days fighting off Hades' challengers in the Coliseum. Hercules is voiced by  in the English version of _Kingdom Hearts_ and Tate Donovan in the English version of _Kingdom Hearts II_. He is voiced by  in the Japanese versions of both games. Philoctetes, referred to as Phil, is a , veteran trainer of heroes, and Hercules? mentor. He runs the Coliseum and chooses competitors suitable for the games in both the first and third games. Hercules' girlfriend, , also appears in _Kingdom Hearts II_.
 The main antagonist of the Coliseum is Hades, the Lord of the Underworld. In the first game, he hires  to eliminate Hercules during a tournament at the Coliseum but he fails in this endeavor. Hades later tricks Sora to unlocking the Underworld's Underdrome in _Kingdom Hearts II_. He is voiced by  in the English version and Kyusaku Shimada in the Japanese version. Several monsters from the animated film also appear as bosses. In the first _Kingdom Hearts_, such monsters included , the Ice Titan, and Rock Titan. The  appeared in _Kingdom Hearts II_ along with Cerberus in the Underdrome battles. In _Kingdom Hearts II_ Hades summoned , a formerly dead warrior, to dispose of Hercules. However, he refused to make a pact with Hades and instead tries to put an end to his plans, joining Sora's party. Later, Hades captures his soul to make him a mindless slave. Hercules fought Auron in the Underworld while Sora tried to free Auron's soul.


*Deep Jungle*

 The  features characters from the 1999 Disney animated film, . The main character in this world is , a young man raised from infancy by gorillas in Deep Jungle. He spoke only the language of the apes until he met , a naturalist who is in studying gorillas in the Deep Jungle. She is accompanied by , a veteran hunter who acts as Jane?s guide on her expedition. He thinks of animals only as prey and dreams of the money to be made selling gorillas. His black heart gave him the power to control Heartless but he was crushed by his own Heartless after being defeated by Sora. There are several gorillas that make up the troop Tarzan belongs to.  is the leader and initially didn't trust Sora and the humans that Tarzan befriended. Kala is Tarzan's adoptive mother and Terk is one of Tarzan's friends. Another animal in the Deep Jungle is , a leopard that Sora first encounters upon arriving. Tarzan saves Sora from Sabor, but the leopard continues to attack Sora on other occasions until he is killed near the end of the chapter.

​


----------



## ChamberTrist (Sep 1, 2008)

*Lands, Continued:
**Agrabah*

 The city of  features characters from the 1992 disney animated film, . The main character is , a young man living in the streets of Agrabah. He fell in love with , but was afraid to tell her about his humble background.  is one of the seven Princesses of Heart and is a headstrong, smart woman. Aladdin is joined by Abu, his cheeky, but loyal pet monkey and friend. Aladdin is voiced by  in the English version and  in the Japanese version. Prior to the first game, Aladdin found Genie and Carpet in the Cave of Wonders.  is the spirit of the magic lamp. By the end of the first game, he was freed from the lamp by Aladdin with his third wish. In _Kingdom Hearts II_, Aladdin feels lonely and restless without Genie and Carpet and is looking for some excitement, though Genie returns to Agrabah in time for Jafar's return. Sora can call on him as a summonable ally in all three  games. Genie is voiced by  in the English version and  in the Japanese version. Carpet is Aladdin's flying ally and friend.
 The main antagonist in Agrabah is , the royal vizier of Agrabah. He is unprincipled and ruthless in pursuit of his aims. He used the Heartless and Genie to try to take over the kingdom. However, he used his final wish from Genie to become "an all-powerful genie". After being turned into a genie, he was sealed into his lamp. In _Kingdom Hearts II_, he managed to trick the Peddler into releasing him, but was defeated again by Sora. Joining Jafar is , a talking parrot. In the first game he aided Jafar in taking over Agrabah and eventually became trapped in Jafar's lamp. In _Kingdom Hearts II_, he has become sick of being ordered around and joins forces with Sora. Iago is voiced by  in the English version and  in the Japanese version. Another character is the Peddler. He was briefly featured in _Kingdom Hearts_, but has a bigger role in _Kingdom Hearts II_ by being responsible for releasing Jafar from his lamp.


*Monstro*

 The characters featured here are from the 1940 Disney animated film, . Monstro is the enormous whale whose insides comprise a world in _Kingdom Hearts_. It is alternatively found traveling to and from Agrabah and Atlantica. Monstro is infested with Heartless and had swallowed Geppetto's ship whole. Geppetto is a kind and gentle woodcarver.  is a puppet crafted by Geppetto and brought to life by the Blue Fairy. When the little puppet disappears, Geppetto sets out to find him but he and his boat were swallowed by Monstro, the whale. Sora, Donald, and Goofy meet Geppetto and Pinocchio after being swallowed by Monstro, and assist them in escaping from Monstro. They eventually make their way to Traverse Town where Leon assists them in finding a home.

*100 Acre Wood*

 The characters featured in the  are from 's series of Winnie-the-Pooh books that have been adapted into animated featurettes and films by Disney. The main character is  (also referred to as Pooh), a stuffed bear whose favorite food is honey. He is often absent minded and sometimes forgets what it was he was trying to remember. This is emphasized when, following the Heartless' attempt to steal the book, Pooh forgets everyone he ever knew. Pooh has several friends in the 100 Acre Woods; , , , , , , , and . Early characters to be confirmed included Pooh, Piglet and Tigger.


*Atlantica*

 The characters featured in this world are from the 1989 Disney animated film, . The main character is , the youngest daughter of Triton, king of . She is outgoing and full of curiosity, and longs to see the world outside her ocean home. Ariel is only an active party member in _Kingdom Hearts_.  is the ruler of Atlantica and father of Ariel. He is very strict, and doesn't like Ariel thinking about the outside world.  is Triton?s concert master and is also responsible for keeping an eye on Ariel to ensure her safety.  is a friendly fish who acts as Ariel's sidekick. The main antagonist in this world is , an evil sea witch living inside a cave far from the palace. She is trying to oust Triton and take over Atlantica. Ursula is often accompanied by her two eels, Floatsam and Jetsam.  is a young prince whom Ariel falls in love with and rescues from drowning from a storm in _Kingdom Hearts II._​


----------



## ChamberTrist (Sep 1, 2008)

*Lands, Continued:
*
*Halloween Town*

 The characters featured in  are from ' 1993  animated musical film, . The main character is , the Pumpkin King, and is also fascinated by Christmas. He is headstrong, confident, and the organizer of each year's  festival. Jack Skellington is voiced by  in the English version and  in the Japanese version. There are several other inhabitants in Halloween Town.  is the resident mad scientist that creates various experiments.  is one of Dr. Finklestein?s creations who helps him around the lab. She loves Jack and tries to steer him in the right direction though it does not always work. The  is a literally two-faced politician that has trouble doing anything without Jack's help.  is a resident of Christmas Town and was featured in _Kingdom Hearts II_, and is referred to as "Sandy Claws" by Jack.
 The main antagonist in Halloween Town is , an evil bag of bugs. He plots against Jack to take over Halloween Town. To further his plot, he sends Lock, Shock and Barrel to steal the heart Dr. Finkelstien created. He was defeated in the first game and was later revived by Maleficent in _Kingdom Hearts II_.  are three young children in costumes that work for Oogie Boogie. While Oogie was gone, they worked as assistants to Dr. Finklestein. Another antagonist is the Experiment, which was created by Dr. Finklestein by using components scavenged around town. However, the robot was not equipped with a heart, which prompted it to steal Christmas gifts in hopes of gaining one.

* Neverland*

 The characters in  are from the 1953 Disney animated film  which was based on the story by . The main character is , a flying boy that resides in Neverland. In _Kingdom Hearts_, he snuck aboard Hook?s ship to save Wendy, who had been kidnapped. While he joins Sora's party in the first game, Peter Pan appears only as a summonable ally in _Kingdom Hearts: Chain of Memories_ and _Kingdom Hearts II_. He is often accompanied by , a pixie. After the defeat of Captain Hook, Peter asks Sora to look after Tinker Bell after which she becomes a summonable character. She can also be summoned to aid Sora in _Kingdom Hearts: Chain of Memories_, and again in _Kingdom Hearts II_ alongside Peter Pan.  is a girl that Peter has brought to Neverland. She is kidnapped by Captain Hook who mistakes her for one of the seven Princesses of Heart. The main antagonist is , a pirate captain with a grudge against Peter Pan. In the past, Peter caused the loss of Captain Hook's hand to the Crocodile in a duel. Hook is often accompanied by Mr. , his loyal henchman.​


----------



## ChamberTrist (Sep 1, 2008)

*Lands, Continued:
*
*Hollow Bastion / Radiant Garden*

  is an original world created for _Kingdom Hearts_. The majority of the inhabitants are alternate versions of  characters. Sora originally met many of the residents from here in . The group is led by , a swordsman who fights the Heartless. He is based on the main character from , Squall Leonhart. Though his full name is Squall Leonhart, he has vowed not to use it until the Heartless are defeated. He and his teammates, Yuffie and Aerith, escaped to Traverse Town with the help of Cid when the Heartless took over Hollow Bastion. In _Kingdom Hearts_, he and Yuffie encounter Sora and explain the Heartless to him. In _Kingdom Hearts II_, he and his group form the Hollow Bastion Restoration Committee to organize a rebuilding effort. Leon is also featured in the Coliseum and the Underdrome battles of _Kingdom Hearts_ and _Kingdom Hearts II_. Leon is voiced by David Boreanaz in the English version of _Kingdom Hearts_ and  in the English version of _Kingdom Hearts II_. He is voiced by  in the Japanese versions of both games.
  operates the Accessory Shop in Traverse Town. After returning to Hollow Bastion in _Kingdom Hearts II_, Cid helps build the defense system to help protect the town from Heartless attacks. He is based on Cid Highwind from .  is a woman with a good heart allied with Leon and the others. She is based on Aerith Gainsborough from Final Fantasy VII. She is voiced by  in the English version of _Kingdom Hearts_ and  in the English version of _Kingdom Hearts II_. Aerith is voiced by  in the Japanese versions of the games.  is a  working with Leon. She is based on Yuffie Kisaragi from _Final Fantasy VII_. Yuffie helps Leon rebuild Hollow Bastion in _Kingdom Hearts II_ and also appears in the Coliseum and the Underdrome battles of the first and third game.
 Other _Final Fantasy_ characters are also featured.  is a warrior who wields a Buster Sword. He is based on Cloud Strife from _Final Fantasy VII_. He also appeared in the Coliseum and the Underdrome battles of _Kingdom Hearts_ and _Kingdom Hearts II_. In _Kingdom Hearts II_, Sora helps Cloud find Sephiroth.  is a warrior who embodies the darkness in Cloud's heart and is based on the _Final Fantasy VII_ character by the same name. He appears in the Olympus Coliseum as an optional boss in the North American release of _Kingdom Hearts_ and in _Kingdom Hearts Final Mix_. Sephiroth returns in _Kingdom Hearts II_ seeking Cloud. Sephiroth is voiced by  in the English version of _Kingdom Hearts_ and  in the English version of _Kingdom Hearts II_. He is voiced by  in the Japanese version of _Kingdom Hearts II_, as Sephiroth was not featured in the Japanese version of _Kingdom Hearts_.
  is a young woman skilled in combat who is searching for Cloud. Tifa was originally considered to be included along with Sephiroth in the first game, but was left out due to time constraints. She also appears in fights at the Underdrome. Tifa is voiced by  in the English version and  in the Japanese version. , , and  are three fairies that appeared in _Kingdom Hearts II_. The three are based on the three main characters in . They secretly worked for Maleficent, who had them spy on the Hollow Bastion Restoration Committee, until Maleficent left during the massive battle at Hollow Bastion. Nomura changed them into pixies because he wanted to have some _Final Fantasy_ characters appear in a non-human form that still looked human and felt that the _Kingdom Hearts_ universe was the best scenario. He chose a fairy appearance because he felt it would make them more interesting and was also worried that the screen would be too crowded if the three showed up as normal sized characters.

*Space Paranoids*

  features characters from ' 1982 science-fiction film, . It is introduced in _Kingdom Hearts II_ and is a world of computer programs located in Ansem the Wise's computer, which is further located in Hollow Bastion. Ruling the world is the , who appropriates other programs' functions to grow more powerful. Supporting the MCP is , who directly deals with dissident programs. With the Heartless, the MCP seeks to extend its reach into the real world. Both are opposed by , a security program who had most of his functions removed by the MCP and is kept in a cell. Tron is voiced by .

*Twilight Town*

  was introduced in , but characters were not introduced until . Many of the characters were first introduced as alternate versions of themselves in DiZ's virtual Twilight Town, though they still exhibited the same personalities. Hayner, Pence and Olette are a small group of friends that reside in Twilight Town. In the virtual town, they were friends with Roxas and they have frequent conflicts with another group. This group is the self-proclaimed "Twilight Town Disciplinary Committee" and consists of , , and  from  and  from . The two groups sometimes settled their differences in "The Struggle Battle". Another inhabitant of Twilight Town is  from . He is a flamboyant gambler that participates in the Struggle Battle. Other characters make a brief appearance in the beginning of the game and include  from the  segment from Disney's _Fantasia_. He is a sorcerer who lives in Tower accessed from Twilight Town and was King Mickey's teacher. Also in Yen Sid's tower are Flora, Fauna, and Merryweather from Disney's _Sleeping Beauty_. They are three fairies that give Sora his new attire and the ability to transform into Drive Forms.
​


----------



## ChamberTrist (Sep 1, 2008)

*Lands, Continued:
**Beast's Castle*

  features characters from Disney's 1991 animated film, .  is a prince who was transformed into a hideous monster because of his selfish heart. He was first introduced in the first game, but his world was later introduced in the third game. Prior to the first game, one of the Princesses of Heart, Belle, helps heal the loneliness from his exile. After Belle is captured by Maleficent, Beast makes his way to Hollow Bastion through means of a dark corridor where he teams up with Sora to defeat Maleficent. In _Kingdom Hearts II_, Beast and Belle have returned to the Beast's Castle. However, he is plagued by his inner darkness brought forth through the Organization's meddling.  is a beautiful, strong-willed young woman who is one of the seven Princesses of Heart. Since returning to the castle, she has been worried about the Beast, who has been acting strange. The castle's servants also make an appearance in _Kingdom Hearts II_.

*The Land of Dragons*

 The  features characters from Disney's 1998 animated film, . This world and most of the characters were introduced in _Kingdom Hearts II_. The Land of Dragons is in the middle of a war between  and the forces of China, ruled by the Emperor. Mulan, a woman, disguises herself as a man, Ping, to replace her ailing father in the Chinese army. Her unit is led by Captain Shang, and includes Ling, Yao, and Chien-Po. Accompanying Mulan is Mushu, a small dragon who accompanied the main protagonists as a summon in _Kingdom Hearts_ and _Kingdom Hearts: Chain of Memories_.

*Pride Land*

 The  features characters that are all animals from Disney's 1994 animated film, . The Pride Land and most of the characters were introduced in _Kingdom Hearts II_.  is a lion and the son of Mufasa, a former king of the Pride Land. He was first introduced in _Kingdom Hearts_ as a summonable ally and appeared again in _Kingdom Hearts: Chain of Memories_ in the same fashion. His father was killed during a stampede caused by Simba's uncle, Scar. With Sora's and Mufasa's help, he confronted and defeated Scar in the third game. _Kingdom Hearts II_ introduced several other characters from the Disney film. During Simba's time away from Pride Rock, he met . Timon is a  and Pumbaa is a . They found Simba as a cub passed out in the desert.  is a lioness and a childhood friend of Simba's. Later on, the two are reunited in the jungle after Sora revealed to her that Simba was still alive.  is a wise old  and advisor to the king of the Pride Land.
 The main antagonist in Pride Land is , a ruthless lion and Mufasa's brother. He controls a pack of hyenas who are his servants. In order to usurp the throne of the Pride Land, he killed Mufasa by causing a stampede. He also made an alliance with Pete in order to stop Simba and Sora from returning. He was defeated, but dark spectres resembling him later returned to prey on Simba's hesitance.  are the three most prominent hyenas who work for Scar, in the hope that they will get plenty of food while he is king of the Pride Land. They were the cause of the wildebeest stampede that killed Mufasa and were ordered to kill Simba.

*Port Royal*

  was introduced in _Kingdom Hearts II_ and is occupied by pirates and local residents, such as  and , from . Captain  leads a team of pirates who have been cursed to be undead by  gold, leading them to seek out all pieces of the Aztec gold so that they can break the curse. Chasing them is Captain , who wants their ship, the _Black Pearl_, back in his possession. Though the characters of Port Royal were visually more realistic than the other _Kingdom Hearts_ characters, the development team had experience creating realistic character models from earlier _Final Fantasy_ titles. The characters models were created using technology that generated them from live-action pictures.​​


----------



## ChamberTrist (Sep 1, 2008)

Co-Owner: Addison of the Dark

OMG! FINALLY! *dies*

Custom Character Sign Up Sheet:

*Spoiler*: __ 



May Be Subject To Change
	
	



```
[B]Name:
Age:
Height:
Weight:
Personality:
Beginning Key Blade:
Later Key Blade(optained over time throught training and such):
Appearence(preferably a Pic):[/B]
```


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow Trist.... That's crazy...

Name: Raito (Because nobody seems to have last names)
Age: 17
Height: 5' 9"
Weight: 110
Personality: Persistent, doesn't give in easily, loves to fight. He doesn't talk very much so some people think that he is mute. Raito has a temper that can get triggered quite easily. He was evil, which is why his keyblades are so dark, but he has gone good.
Beginning Key Blade: Shadow Blade

Later Key Blade(optained over time throught training and such): Dark Void

Appearence(preferably a Pic): (This is him in his armor from when he was evil, he still has it, but hardly ever uses it)


----------



## ChamberTrist (Sep 1, 2008)

ya my hand hurst *rubs hand crying* oh accepted btw ^_-

and heres my character ^_^!

*Name: Chikako
Age: 16
Height: 6'2"
Weight: 150 Ib
Personality: Very outgoing, especialy to his friends, yet can be considered a bully at times.
Beginning Key Blade:
OathKeeper

Later Key Blade(optained over time throught training and such):
Last Judgement

Appearence(preferably a Pic):

*


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Sep 1, 2008)

Oh yeah Trist.... Copy and paste does really kill the hand... -_-'


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Sep 1, 2008)

oh yes, no need for angels here. ill be posting my application.


----------



## Kadadriean (Sep 1, 2008)

((Can we play organization 13 characters))


----------



## ChamberTrist (Sep 1, 2008)

Addison- it was half copy and paste, half my writing it out @_@

Oro- XD lol

Kadadriean- hmmm, i guess so, lol xD


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Sep 1, 2008)

But Trist.... They are kinda dead after KH2... y'know? It wouldn't make too much sense unless they were like... Revived...


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Sep 1, 2008)

btw how do i put in pictures?
I only know how to add links.


----------



## Cheena (Sep 1, 2008)

Put your picture on photobucket them copey and paste the IMG Code

I might join , although im not all in to Kingdom Harts, but Ive played some of the games


----------



## ChamberTrist (Sep 1, 2008)

ya i know lol xD i wanted to make it interesting so i brought them back XD lol

EDIT: u can either do ur own pic or u can search from google or sometin and copy the link then type in  and it puts it there ^_^


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Sep 1, 2008)

Or you can just click this thingy...


----------



## ChamberTrist (Sep 1, 2008)

ya that works to lol xD but i liek to do it myself xD


----------



## Kadadriean (Sep 1, 2008)

*OC*

Name: Ryu
Age: 15
Height: 5'8"
Weight: 101" lbs
Personality: Addrenaline Addict, Loves a chase, somewhat a goof off, sometimes can be very intelictual
Beginning Key Blade:Has No Keyblade

Later Key Blade:No Key Blade

Appearence: 

Yeah Its Axel But im playing him as Ryu,


----------



## ChamberTrist (Sep 1, 2008)

XD lol accepted ^_-


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Sep 1, 2008)

Name: Shiraishi
Age: 17
Height: 5' 6"
Weight: 98lbs
Personality: Fun, talkative, naughty at times.
Beginning Keyblade: Twilight Tune 

Later Keyblade: Redemption 

Appearence: [just imagine her holding the keyblade okay]


----------



## ChamberTrist (Sep 1, 2008)

Whoa! Redemption?!?!?! kinda overpowered for a beginning key blade don't you think? so far i think i have the weakest key blade out of everyone @_@


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Sep 1, 2008)

but chamber, is it okay or do i have to change it?


----------



## RyuAce (Sep 1, 2008)

Name: Caim
Age: 16
Height: 5'8"
Weight:110
Personality: Calm and collective. He won't be stupid about things, thinking through his option first. In a fight, he'd try his hardest to protect those he cares about.
Beginning Key Blade: Dragon Keyblade

Later Key Bladeragon Fang

Appearence:


----------



## ChamberTrist (Sep 1, 2008)

u should change it, but u can keep it but its power will be reduced untill a bit later xD

hey ace lol accepted ^_-


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Sep 1, 2008)

Ace... That Dragon Keyblade.... I don't see a handle! XD


----------



## ChamberTrist (Sep 1, 2008)

XD lol, i just noticed tht XDDDDDD


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Sep 1, 2008)

hey chamber, how about i change the order. Twilight tune first, then redemption


----------



## ChamberTrist (Sep 1, 2008)

ya that seems better ^_-

if you guys want to start, we can, just tell me, and we can just have the other canons just be walking around in their beginning areas before they all met or somtin lol xD


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Sep 1, 2008)

Soo.... When is the main thread gonna be up?


----------



## ChamberTrist (Sep 1, 2008)

oh, its instant approval now xD i just havent made it yet lol xD im wanting to know if u guys want to start yet lol xD


----------



## silver samurai (Sep 1, 2008)

can i be sora?


----------



## ChamberTrist (Sep 1, 2008)

sure i guess ^_^


----------



## silver samurai (Sep 1, 2008)

i also have girl character, you want to see her?


----------



## ChamberTrist (Sep 1, 2008)

sure lol xD ^_^


----------



## silver samurai (Sep 1, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Name:saya
Age:15
Height:150.1 cm 
Weight:35.9 kg 
Personality:saya is fun, bubbly, and cheerful person, but when she's fighting she becomes wild and crazy in a good way.
Beginning Key Blade:

Later Key Blade:

Appearence:


----------



## ChamberTrist (Sep 1, 2008)

nvm, accepted lol xD


----------



## silver samurai (Sep 1, 2008)

YAY!!!! so do you think there will be a kingdom hearts 3? there trying to keep us busy with games like birth by sleep and stuff, but i know they got a KH3 in works.


----------



## ChamberTrist (Sep 1, 2008)

probably lol xD


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Sep 1, 2008)

There will be... At the end of KH2, They got a letter... remember? Got to have something to do with a plot toward KH3... If they don't make one.... We will destroy them!

@Trist: That armor that my person wears in their pic... Can that be their drive form for like... later in the RP? Since he was evil for awhile, I was going to make that his drive, his dark armor. Also... since he used to be evil, is it okay that instead of any normal magic, he has dark magic like Riku did in KH2? Sorry for all the questions...


----------



## ChamberTrist (Sep 1, 2008)

XD lol okie ^_-


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Sep 1, 2008)

XD thankies! That makes me happy!


----------



## silver samurai (Sep 1, 2008)

yeah i remember that, reports say that sora wont be the main person you play because that letter had something to do with helping the dark side.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Sep 1, 2008)

Well... If he is the main person... I don't want Donald and Goofy. I want the allies to be Riku and Kairi! Kairi had a key for awhile in KH2.


----------



## silver samurai (Sep 1, 2008)

i still want him to be in the story but if he's not going to be the main guy then i would want Terra, Ven,or Aqua to be.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Sep 1, 2008)

Terra, Ven, and Aqua are the Birth by Sleep people though... And that takes place before the first KH so... I don't think they are still around if they are from the Keyblade War times...


----------



## silver samurai (Sep 1, 2008)

it would be good if that made a cameo in KH3 thou, so i hope none of them die.


----------



## JojoStar (Sep 1, 2008)

there is a kh3 isnt there isnt there a trailer on youtube for it.


----------



## silver samurai (Sep 1, 2008)

no, there has been no word for the game yet.


----------



## BloodofAnUchiha (Sep 1, 2008)

I have a created Organization Character and I was wondering if I can use him in here.....


----------



## ChamberTrist (Sep 1, 2008)

ok, let me see his info ^_-


----------



## Cheena (Sep 1, 2008)

Name: Hicharu
Age: 16
Height: 5' 7''
Weight: 110 pounds
Personality: Laid back, serious, and brutal kid. He feels only a biy of emotion, and on the battle feild, he is another person.
Beginning Key Blade: Redemtion

Later Key Blade(optained over time throught training and such): N/A
Appearence(preferably a Pic): Dark, Short Spikey hair, Red eyes, and a scar that goes acrossed his face. A bit muscular, he wears a long Dark blue Robe and a balck belf. He wears black gloves and black boots,


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Sep 1, 2008)

Hmm... We already have someone who is starting out with Oathkeeper...


----------



## Cheena (Sep 1, 2008)

what other swords are availible


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Sep 1, 2008)

Well... You can either choose one from the game... Or use one like... from somewhere on the internet.


----------



## silver samurai (Sep 1, 2008)

my swords came from photobucket.


----------



## DarkKyuubi (Sep 1, 2008)

*Name:* Kai
*Age:* 17
*Height:* 168 cm
*Weight:* 50 kg
*Personality:* His demeanor is candid and confident, He is well aware of his good looks and on the surface he could be seen as arrogant. It would be easy to dismiss the deeper, kinder side of his personality. Kai is always seen with a wide grin across his face. Some would say he uses this appearance to seem more innocent of matter. Kai is a big flirter, and flirts with girls his age.
*Beginning Key Blade:* Oblivion-

*Later Key Blade:* -UltimaWeapon

*Appearence(preferably a Pic):* 
He wears the clothes Similar to Sora's Final Form bout looks like Cloud
Facial Appearance

Clothes Appearance


----------



## ChamberTrist (Sep 1, 2008)

damn *dies*


----------



## Cheena (Sep 1, 2008)

KeyBlade: Redemption


----------



## Cheena (Sep 1, 2008)

Am I accepted


----------



## ChamberTrist (Sep 1, 2008)

sure i guess >_>


----------



## silver samurai (Sep 1, 2008)

you guys want to see something funny?


----------



## ChamberTrist (Sep 1, 2008)

-_-' what is it?


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Sep 1, 2008)

Trist... I sent you a PM and you didn't respond... -cries-


----------



## BloodofAnUchiha (Sep 1, 2008)

Name: Xagofore 

Appearance:  And btw, I made this pic.

Personality: Xagofore is quiet and collected. He likes to think about all possibilities before attempting anything. However, Xagofore has another side to him. When extremely angered, he becomes irrational, and does anything and everything he can to win.

Weapon(s): Two Gunblades. These Gunblades can shoot any elemental bullet the user chooses. The kinds of elements it can shoot are listed here: Earth, Wind, Fire, Water, Light, and Dark. When Xagofore chooses to mix elements from firing two different elements, one from each gunblade, he can create devastating attacks. These Elemental Bullets do not run out of ammunition. However Xagofore has a limited amount of normal bullets.


The rest of his abilities I will PM to you, that is if you want them. Yes, he is a Villan.


----------



## silver samurai (Sep 1, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwO2y_l17B0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ChamberTrist (Sep 1, 2008)

weird @_@ and accepted ^_-


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Sep 1, 2008)

BOW TO MY AUTHORITAY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## A Common Hero (Sep 1, 2008)

I have a question Trist.  i crently have two characters that i want to play as.  But these characters pretty much need echother to exist to work (they're like a package deal type of thing XD).  Can we play as more than one person?


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Sep 1, 2008)

As acting co-owner, I will say yes. In every single one of Trist's RPs, you can be more than one character. Post them and I will either approve or deny them.


----------



## A Common Hero (Sep 2, 2008)

I added in bios to explain why they're a group thing... and because characters _need_ bios in my opinion, or I'll forget things...  Just ignore it if you don't want to read the insanely long things.

Name: Ryu Akakami

Age: Fifteen, but acts much older

Height: 5? 1?

Weight: 135 lbs.

Personality: He is very intense and focused on his goals. He aims to reestablish his Kingdom, which was destroyed along with his world. A kind soul at heart, Ryu hides it beneath layers of intense orders, pride, and dark indifference. He has been expected to act this way by a family that ruled with an iron fist since he was born, which has lead him to hide his kinder tendencies from others, though he still caries on some things in secret (Ex. Saving a cat in a tree when no one is looking, protecting a woman when behind a mask).

Bio: The Akakami family has been the ruling dynasty for over three centuries, and this has shaped his life substantially. Raised by a father that believed in absolute rule over kindness, all of Ryu?s better traits were suppressed from a young age. Raised by Aito (below) since before he can remember, on the surface, they have a purely professional relationship, but from within that they hold a friendship more deep than many others can claim to posses.

He is a prince of the Red country, one of three major nations on his home world, along with Blue and Yellow. Up until the end of his world, all three nations were at war with each other. As such, Ryu?s education leaned towards keeping his rule ever present in the hearts of his people, and in tactical deployment of troops. His education only leaned towards the sword in passing, under the tutelage of Aito.

Ever since the destruction of his home at the hands of the heartless (a short month ago) he has been devoting his time to learning how to defend himself, learning Aito?s ?soft style,? but his education has a long way to go. His only combat ability is tactical, with a minor application of swords. And with those glasses ever present, he is blind to boot, making him practically defenseless by himself. However, he has no choice but to wear those glasses, or else he will unleash the power hidden within his eyes.

It is the power of the royal family, which has kept them within power for centuries. Anyone who looks into their naked eyes will instantly feel their heart collapse, provided their heart is weaker than the heart of the one staring into their eyes with this power. No one knows whether it is a natural born talent of the family, or if they give this power to their children when they are born, not even Ryu himself.

Ryu hates this power, as it killed his mother. As such, he will never use it on a human being, not even someone he has absolute hatred for. It works well against heartless, however, and is his most potent weapon against them, as it can destroy their heart based bodies easily. However, it is equally worthless against nobodies, who have no hearts.

Ryu journeys to find a new Kingdom, to rule over with a kind heart. He believes that only then can he reveal his true nature to the world.

Beginning Key Blade: Heartless Keyblade


Later Key Blade(optained over time throught training and such): Chaos Keyblade



Appearence(preferably a Pic):  From the waist up: He has red hair that he keeps cut short. He wears a black Keikogi with long sleeves. One of his sleeves is torn just below the shoulder, revealing his white skin and a scar in the same position that was made by a sword. His other shoulder has a band around it. The band is composed of two white strings, which wrap around his arm, and hold in place a black onyx pendant, with a red diamond in the center. He also has black sunglasses on his face, which wrap around in a custom design that wraps completely around his eye sockets.

From the waist down: He wears a white belt that circles around his waist, holding a Shinai in place by his side. He wears protective steel boots that are wrapped in black leather in such a way as to both hide the presence of steel from the eyes, and pad the sounds of his metallic footsteps.


Name: Aito Akashimo

Gender: Male

Age: Sixty, but appears/has the physical capacities as if he was in his late twenties.

Alignment: He is of the light, but like Ryu, doesn?t know much about light/darkness.

Appearance: From the waist up: He has black hair, blue eyes, and white skin. He wears a white Keikogi in a similar manner to Ryu. However, his has no torn spots, and is made strong as armor by a magic only he can operate on it. It bears on the heart the insignia of the royal family, but is otherwise unadorned.

From the waist down: He wears a black belt across white pants, both of which are also armored. From it hang two metal swords, the Hikari and the Yami, Light and Darkness. He wears no shoes, but his feet are capable of kicking through an iron wall.

Personality: Pleasant to be around. Where as Ryu is very rough around the edges, and hides his kindness, Aito has no such qualms. He is very friendly, and warms up to others almost instantly. However, he also has a hidden caution underneath his friendly exterior, and his first loyalty is to Ryu, his best friend and his charge as a bodyguard. He acts friendly towards almost everyone, but beneath that, he is always wary of betrayal from these people, and will not hesitate to kill anyone who threatens his master.

He and Ryu have a longstanding relationship as master and apprentice, servant and employer, and as friends beneath a professional demeanor. Ryu is the only one towards whom he acts professionally and almost without warmth, but hidden beneath that is a mutual understanding of incredible friendship between the two.

Bio: His entire life has been devoted to the protection of the prince of the Red, even before said prince was born. When Aito was born into the Akashimo family, his fate was sealed. His family has always protected the current dynasty, for three centuries. It is a contract between the two, the Akashimo will protect their charges for their entire lives, and in exchange, they will not die (of old age) until the charge does (upon which time, they suffer a fatal heart attack).

He has been training under the way of the sword since before he could even walk, learning the various principles of the art that could be applied at a purely mental level since he was not even a year old. Of course, not all of these lessons stuck in his head, it is impossible to achieve that at such an age, but they did serve to forge a fire of resolve within him. He has known nothing except hard work his entire life, and as such, does not understand the desire to be lazy or slothful.

He has mastered two styles of swordsmanship, a hard hitting style designed to take advantage of the unusually tough swords employed by the clan (as well as several of their secret arts) to break through armor, weapons and bodies, as well as a softer style designed to circumvent such a need by disarming opponents, and getting around guards by redirecting the energy of their attacks. He then created his own style of fighting that incorporates both styles of swordsmanship into one synchronized style. In the event of not having a sword, both styles have hand to hand elements that reflect the same style of fighting as used with a sword.

So much detail about his abilities are explained above because, do to his background, he defines himself by his fighting potential.

He has been assigned to defend Ryu since before the child was even born, when Ryu was still in the womb. His only desire in life is to see Ryu?s dream come true.

Beginning Keyblade: none

Later Keyblade: none


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Sep 2, 2008)

Hmm... Can you wait for Trist on this one? I don't know about Ryu's strange ability... I don't know what Trist will think of it... I personally think that it is kinda... OP (Like most of your characters, as I know from experience)...


----------



## A Common Hero (Sep 2, 2008)

I get where you're coming from Addison.  On the surface, these eyes are the most overpowered weapon in existence.  I usually create things like this in a first draft expecting to have to work with the game masters to make it accpetable.  I just list it at what would be the Epitome of it's power if I were to have my way.

However, these eyes are actually a detriment to Ryu, not a benifit.

Becaus of his personality, he can't _use_ the eyes.  He doesn't dare do so.  He absolutely would never use them on a human, and because anyone migh get caught in the crossfire, this keeps him from using it on the heartless as well.  And his glasses keep all light from entering, making him blind.  Therefore, because of these eyes, he can't see, or fight efectively.  Which is why he has the bodyguard.

And as for my other characters, my policy on any game I make is, be ridiculously powerful!  I don't care, you can be as strong as you want.  I'll just make the enemies stronger.  Which leaves me with this predisposition towards making people more powerful than they normally should be...


----------



## DarkKyuubi (Sep 2, 2008)

Mine? is it accepted


----------



## BloodofAnUchiha (Sep 2, 2008)

Trist, I want to PM you about Xagofore's abilities. I don't want them to be seen by the "Good Guys"  because Xagofore is supposed to be a mystery really.


----------



## ChamberTrist (Sep 2, 2008)

ok whoa lol xD to many ppl at once, ok....
1. both ur characters r accepted, but ill need to keep and eye on that ability of his, if i think its to OP, then ull take it out lol xD
2. yes urs is accepted Dark
3. ok PM AWAY! LOL XD


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 2, 2008)

Don't mean to step in but you guys need to spoiler those pics, they're way to huge and take up too much space. Plus they can create slowdowns. That's all, thanks.


----------



## ChamberTrist (Sep 2, 2008)

ok, i agree with u straw hat @_@


----------



## Apprentice (Sep 2, 2008)

Name: Darius
Age:19
Height:5'9"
Weight:128 lbs
Personality:Loves to fight, Rogue, and likes to be entertained
Beginning Key Bladene
Later Key Blade(optained over time throught training and such)ne yet
Appearence(preferably a Pic):


----------



## ChamberTrist (Sep 2, 2008)

ITS LEON! LOL XD! accepted ^_-


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 4, 2008)

This seemed interesting, but why does everyone need a KeyBlade? Or is this the Keyblade war?


----------



## ChamberTrist (Sep 4, 2008)

we started it just before Destiny Islands fell, the keyblade thing is there for info, u don't need to have it in the beginning, the beginning thing can mean u are going to start with it right off the bat, or you can just say which one you get when you do lol xD


----------

